# Pools and Lagoon at the Hilton Waikoloa Village ROCK !!



## alwysonvac (Jun 17, 2013)

I recently stayed at the Waikoloa Resort Area for the 1st time this month. We stayed at Kings Land via a RCI exchange.

Now, I totally understand why folks want access to the lagoon and pool at the Hilton Waikoloa Village. :whoopie:
I knew Hilton Waikoloa Village was huge and had boats and trams to take guests around but I had no idea how large the pools and lagoon was.
Hilton Waikoloa Village Resort Map - http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/pdf/resortmap.pdf
Hilton Waikoloa Village website -  http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/resort_activities/index.cfm

Here are a few pictures. 
You can find the full slideshow of the pools and lagoon here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157634183380391/show/

Enjoy !!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 17, 2013)

*The lagoon !!*


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 17, 2013)

*The Main Pool near the Lagoon Tower*

This is one long connected pool.


----------



## itradehilton (Jun 18, 2013)

The lagoon is wonderful, if you get there before the crowds then the snorkeling is great. This is where we taught our kids to snorkel when they were little.


----------



## presley (Jun 18, 2013)

It is a very nice place.  Our first Hawaii visit had a few nights there.  It's a tough act to follow.  Our subsequent visits to Hawaii have included HHV, Westin Ka'anapali, Turtle bay resort and Aulani.  I just keep hearing from my kids that none of those places are as good as Hilton on the big island.  

We're headed to King's Land later this year.  I can't wait to get in a little kayak/canoe and hang out with the turtles in the lagoon.


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm booked at King's Land for January.

I can't wait. It will be my first time to the Big Island.

I've been to the other islands several times and I'm really looking forward to staying here.


----------



## Southdown13 (Jun 18, 2013)

Great pictures! They brought back wonderful memories of our trip to this area and King's Land last summer. Our daughter loved watching the turtles swim in and out of the lagoon. Thanks for posting!


----------



## GregT (Jun 18, 2013)

Phyllis,

I completely agree -- I believe that access to the amenities at the Hilton Waikoloa Village is a huge benefit for the HGVC timeshares.   My kids loved that facility (and so did I).

We will definitely go back to Kingsland to visit the Big Island, but we will also look forward to a day or two at that hotel.

Thanks for posting these, brings back happy memories.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2013)

The pools are pretty amazing.  However we stayed at the hotel for one night some years back and my dds got bored with the pools in that short period we were there.  Kids!


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 18, 2013)

we just got back this morning.

miss it already


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 18, 2013)

Love that place!  Stayed there about 8 times or so. I do miss the Diamond Lounge though.

My first stay there was way back when it was a Hyatt.


----------

